# Deer video too funny



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Hope this makes you laugh.http://media.putfile.com/Hunted-Deer


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

That Is Funny
I Thought Some Of Those People Were Going To Sh*t Their Pants!


Tom


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was amazed at how many people talked back to a deer 

Now they need to set that bad boy up in the woods!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That was great!


----------

